# Nearly half past midnight...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

...and Sophy has diarrhoea. It took me a while to realise as I thought it was pain from her op that was keeping her awake, but eventually twigged that the poor girl was desperate to go out. We are just back in from the second trip - no way was she going to use the emergency pad in the bathroom - and I will stay up for an hour or so to save carrying her up and down stairs. Looks like being another long night!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, poor Sophy ! On the other hand, the first bowel movement after surgery is always a relief. Let‘s hope she has normal stools rapidly.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Aw poor Sophy, hopefully this will pass soon


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She has been doing normal ones since a few hours after surgery - I'm not sure what has triggered this. She has had loxicom (metacam) before without any problems and has been eating the canned sensitive food that was part of her post-op pack. Just an accumulation of things, I think. I have given her a dose of digestive paste and she is snoozing comfortably - if she does not have another bout in the next half hour or so I will try going back to bed. It is a relief in a way though, as it is much more easily sorted at 1am on a Sunday morning than post operative pain would have been - the next dose of pain relief is not due till 7-8am .


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor girl and poor you!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Fingers crossed she is back to normal quickly. Hopefully, the digestive paste will help settle things.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Just catching up. Hope you and Sophy are able to rest tonight.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Back out, but only a pee this time. I'll give it a little longer and try for bed. At the moment her feet are still wet from the grass - we had a bit of an argument as to how far it was really necessary to go to find the perfect patch in the pitch dark and the rain!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to hear she's recovered enough to argue in the middle of the night!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well we got back to bed and she immediately wanted out again. Tiny quantities and pink with blood, but I think that may be from straining. I contemplated calling the 24/7 vet line for advice, but as I cannot drive in the dark and I really don't think it is an emergency it seems mean to wake someone at 2am just to check it is OK to give her metronidazole. There do not seem to be any serious interactions with loxicom so I have given her a dose and will call them in the morning. And now, having been out, she is once more comfortable enough to snooze...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Now 2.30am- I think I will try bed again, but keep my dressing gown on in case we need to do another dash down the stairs. Poppy has followed us down and Freddy is safe in his pen - just as well I set it up for him.

ETA That lasted less than 10 minutes before she needed out again. I did get a good look this time and no sign of blood, thank heavens. I have filled a couple of hot water bottles and will try to snooze on the rather too short sofa.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Nearly an hour with an update, I hope this means you're sleeping comfortably on the sofa.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Poor Sophy :'( I hope she feels better very soon.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hoping to hear she's doing better soon, and that you were all able to get a bit of rest.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I snoozed on the sofa from 3.30 to 5.30am, and as Sophy was then still asleep on her bed crept off upstairs to my own, leaving her there leashed to the crate in case she decided to start jumping. I got a couple of hours sleep, then at 7.30 I came down for her and we all had a half hour snooze in my bed. She was still straining when I took them out this morning, so I called the vet who said I was doing everything right - paste, metronidazole, sensitive diet from my stash, and holding off on the Loxicom, which might well be the cause in combination with the anaesthetic. As paracetamol is almost impossible due to her tiny size that leaves us between the rock of pain from diarrhoea and the hard place of post op pain. Poor love is not happy.

Poppy did a puddle in the bedroom, which is completely understandable, but is moderately bouncy considering she too had a disturbed night. Freddy would really like a romp, but is being very obliging. He stayed settled in his pen all night, alert barking when he heard me coming upstairs but going straight back to sleep, and now he is settled in his pen. I have not yet got round to bringing his bed downstairs, so he is on a soft rug instead, and is not even complaining about that. I will need a nap later, but feel surprisingly compos mentis considering I only got a few hours sleep.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Hoping you all have a quiet uneventful day.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I spent the entire day in my dressing gown, which feels extremely decadent. We didn't manage a nap - what with Poppy's four meals a day, Freddy in and out for pees and poos and needing someone other than Sophy to play with, and both Poppy and Sophy also needing frequent trips out, it was hard to fit one in, but I am planning a very early night. We have started the evening winding down already. So far so good on tummies, but that could change come the early hours...!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I hope it does NOT change!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Thinking of you and sending prayers for a better night tonight.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hoping for a restful night for you all.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Definitely a rough night. Wishing you a much better night tonight.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Best wishes for a calmer night, and an improved Sophy.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hoping for sweet, uninterrupted dreams tonight for the ladies and gent... Sorry your schedules are sideways!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Hope tonight is smoother.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I so hope you are all in the midst of a successful sleep...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Blissfully deep sleep from 9pm to 6.30am, only stirring to turn over a couple of times. Both dogs are much improved, and I am hoping we are through that episode. Sophy did not seem particularly uncomfortable yesterday without the Loxicom, in contrast to the trembling, panting and whimpering through the diarrhoea, so I think we will stay off it. She has never reacted badly to it before, but in combination with the anaesthetic it seems to have been too much.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy news!


----------

